# Programmierung LON



## master (16 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich soll bei einem Projekt Raumbediengeräte der Fa. Thermokon mit LON FTT10A Schnittstelle an eine Beckhoff LON Klemme anbinden.
Wie wird die LON Seite Programmiert?
Welches Programmiertool benötigt man? Reicht der LONMAKER, und wie verbinde ich den Laptop mit dem LON Bus? Was kostet dieser?
Auf der SPS seite dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
Vielleicht gibt es ja einen LON Spezialisten im Forum.
Gruß
Master


----------



## GLT (16 November 2007)

LON-Systeme werden über ein Netzwerkwerkmanagementtool programmiert - es gibt neben dem Lonmaker auch andere Produkte - persönlich finde ich den NL220 von Newron System besser - bekommt man bei Sysmik.

LonTalk-Adapter gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen - DH electronics bietet hierzu z.B. die XLON-Produkte an.

Gruss


----------

